# Encode / Program A New Module



## Jayson Wonder (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello All,

I have a new MPM bought from the dealer. How do I code this for initial use? My 2005 E60 has given me an error code on the the screen stating Head Unit Not Correctly Programmed. DIS has given me the error saying that I need to encode / program the module.

Any advice how to do this using NCS or WinKFP?

I am learning and reading but do not want to do it wrong so I am seeking guidance from this with experience.

Thanks,


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

is it a new part or a used froma other car?
if its new you can code it to default with NCS expert.
Make sure you updated your SP-Daten for e60 in NCS and your profile is set up correctly


----------



## Jayson Wonder (Nov 7, 2014)

I have just updated my SP_DATEN files with v54 using BMW coding tools 2.50. In NCS I only see the following profiles:
-Code control unit, allow ZCS reading
-Expertmode
-Revtor's NCS Expert Profile

I assume I need Expertmode or would Revtor's be better?

Thanks,


----------



## Jayson Wonder (Nov 7, 2014)

I coded my MASK module to default and modified the "CODIER_CHECK" and "LOGISTIK_CHECK" to off using NCS Expert. This got rid of the error on the head unit (Not a real solution, just hiding the error I assume) as I still have no sound in car, sos error and airbag errors.

DIS shows MOST bus interrupted. I did just update the MMI/CCI module using WinKFP and still need to program the MOSTGW module and I might be good. I have a 207 error = Program order could not be determined in WinKFP when trying to update that.

I am still trying to resolve issues and regain sound and remain open for suggestions.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

what interface are you using?
is the MOST ring intact?
try to bypass your ULF on the most and check if your audio comes back


----------



## Jayson Wonder (Nov 7, 2014)

I am using ODB2.

I think the ULF in the trunk might be the problem but I have no fiber loopback cable yet. Can I dona test without?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

try programming with a ICOM for the gateway.

the loop must be closed, otherwise it can't work so a loop-adapter is necessary. they are available cheap
what are the fault codes on the airbag?


----------



## Jayson Wonder (Nov 7, 2014)

I have no access to ICOM right now. Perhaps I can buy it, if it can help me solve my issue.

I am ordering my loop back cable today and will wait until it arrives in a week or more 

I will pull the air bag codes off this evening using INPA. I did not print them last time.

Thanks,


----------



## Jayson Wonder (Nov 7, 2014)

oceandiver86 said:


> what are the fault codes on the airbag?


Here is what I pulled off for air bag faults:
01 SIM/SGM OKAY
93F9
93F4

Still not sure how to convert these codes as they do not show up on the list of fault codes HEX or Decimal.

From searching I think these are separate modules and possible high resistance issue...


----------

